# what u guys think of this name for my red tegu



## Anthony (Aug 24, 2009)

ever see the movie ghost busters? remmeber that demonic dog that growled ZUHL!!! lol... i think i might name em zuhl not sure still.... his personality is hes very bossy and tuff compared to my other tegu hes fearless... he eats whenever he wants and crawls all over my other tegu thats double his size.... he never runs from me and hes very hyper and active.... i tried feeding my other tegu a mouse in the bin and she refused so i placed it on her rock to see if shed eat it and little did i expect my little red tegu tried to eat this mouse that was bigger then him in size lol but he still atacked it... my other tegu just ignored it... i swear this little red is one bad little critter and hes awesome...any other name ideas im open for.... i will have picks up of em when my girl friend finds her wire for her camera....


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL thats a kool name, sounds like it fits him.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 24, 2009)

in case u didnt see the movie this is ZUL lol


----------



## skippy (Aug 25, 2009)

zuul was the girl and vinz clortho was the boy so be sure before you name otherwise you'll be harangued by geeks like me :rasp


----------



## Anthony (Aug 25, 2009)

well yes zul possesed the girl dana in the movie but the demon dog might not of been female we cant prove that or disprove that but yes the body it took over was a female LOL.... i dont know if im gona name em that anyway lol... wasnt the other ones name gozer? lol itd be cool if named my other female that haha


----------



## skippy (Aug 25, 2009)

gozer was the freaky 80's chick with lots of makeup. 

vinz clortho-male ghostbuster dog, you can call him vinnie for short :mrgreen:


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 25, 2009)

lol...

I should have never let my girlfriend name my Tegu... her name is 'Delilah'...


----------



## Anthony (Aug 25, 2009)

remember the famous line.... THERE IS NO DANA ONLY ZULLLLLLLLLLL....


what a lovely singing voice u must have..... LOL


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Aug 25, 2009)

i say you name it carrot top i was gonna name mine that but i ended up getting a black and white


----------

